# How To Contact Uber's Insurance



## mactube (Jul 22, 2016)

Does somebody know how to contact user's insurance with our involving the app. I had an accident 1 year ago and have to contact the insurance again but don't want to go though the uber app. I even forgot the name of Uber's Insurance ... does somebody know?

Actually I found some documents .. they are called James Rivers ( Not sure if that's only for my state / California)


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

The best way to contact Uber's insurance is to cause a catastrophic accident with 4 pax in your car. James River will be counting the seconds waiting for your call.


----------

